# 2005 Gt 3100



## viking (Mar 4, 2005)

I went to a local dealer this morning in hopes of checking out a gt 2550. They didnt have any, but did have a 2554 so I looked at that. Very nice looking unit. I had heard that room has been an issue in the model in the past (I'm 6'2 250) so I was anxious to get on and see how it felt. It felt okay, but I did feel as though I was awfully close to the steering wheel. I made a serious mistake when I thought I would check out the 3100 setting next to it. It's like night and day, the seat slid back, it has plenty of leg room, doesnt have tilt steering wheel but it didnt feel like it needed it. I couldnt take it for a spin as it was on the showroom floor, but from the looks of it and how it feels, I really like it. 

3 questions: 1) this 2005 gt 3100 is equipped with a 2004 48" deck. Is there any significant reasons for not wanting this deck vs the new 50"?
2) He wants 4900 for this deal.
3) What are others paying for this model with the 50" deck.


----------



## viking (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry, I intended to post this in the Cub Forum


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

The 50" is being offered this year for the first time, and honestly I dont know what the difference is between the 48" besides 2 inches. 

I cant say enough about my 3204 which is the identical model from last year (but mine is a 2003 with a smaller motor)

I have posted many pictures that include the 45" 2 stage blower w/quick hitch, 44" and 48" mower deck and yes I have both decks. 


The blower setup rivals the setup from larger sub-compacts. The quick hitch setup enables you to just drive up to the blower, and it aligns itself automatically, 2 alignment pins snap, and its just the quick connect drive shaft, you are done. Its a smooth design, and gives you the ability to launch snow up to 70ft. 

The 44" deck is a mulcher design that offers an excellent cut and unbelieveable mulching ability. The small discharge opening can clog under the wettest conditions(happens to some often, and others hardly ever, like me) The 48" is a heavy weight, weighs 100 lbs more than the 44", has more rollers for ground following abilities. Larger discharge shute, less clogging if any.

In my opinion its the best machine for the price, and has more features than whats offered by other mfg's for considerably more money. You have an excellent price with deck, I attached a file with the entire pricing range. I suspect you would pay more if the 50" was ordered.....I fit perfectly on that machine and I'm close enough in size, and do not need tilt steering. I dont have it on my Deere compact (4100) either, and dont need it...

Snow pictures

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7398


Let us know how you make out....

Ducati


----------

